# Panda cory /w finrot? and raised scales?



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

I noticed one of my 6 panda corys had what looked like popeye, was kind of bloated, and the rest were acting pretty tired. After trying to see what to do, I ended up treating the tank (55G) for 7 days with Maracyn Plus. Everything seemed great as the panda corys became much more active and went back to eating and searching through the gravel. The one with popeye seemed to have recovered and was as active. Now 2 days after doing a large water change and adding back some carbon, I notice one has what looks like some scales that are raised and its top rear fin seems white (as do the raised scaled). This is a different panda then the one that was bloated.

Also! 2 panda corys died overnight with no visible symptoms BEFORE I treated the tank. Not sure if it was whatever was attacking them or their lack of eating. they also seem to have red gill areas. Not sure if that is another indicator as they are light/white coloured. 

I am unsure if I should remove the carbon and continue treating with Maracyn Plus, or if I should remove carbon and use some of the Maracyn 1 & 2 I have around the house, or go to an anti-fungal. 

If I can get a photo, I will try and post it, but it seems to want to keep its bad side away from the front of the tank where I can see it better. 

Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The popped scales sounds like dropsy, stress would cause less vibrant color, gill flukes for the red gills, and possibly be just a water issue?

I suppose the more experienced members would ask for tank, stock, and filtration.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The raised scales definitely sound like dropsy, I had that with one of my swordtails. I'd personally take the carbon out and treat the tank, as far as what medication to use I'm not sure, I've only ever had to treat for ick without culling for mercy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As Momobobo said, provide further details for our other members. This includes your water parameters.


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

It is the 55 Gallon Aqueon tank kit that comes with A Quietflow 55 Filter. I've also added a Rena XP2 filter. 

Stock is:
6 Panda Corys
8 Neon Tetras
2 Jaguar Synodontis (hybrid)
8 Amano/Japonica Shrimp
4 Adult Guppies and there are a bunch of babies in their right now.
Few Red Ramhorn snails. 

The white I've noticed only started after treating the first time for what looked like Popeye and swelling. Haven't noticed anything on any of the other fish. 

Water seems fine, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5ppm nitrate
Ph ~7.5
Temp 76.2 (rises to ~78 with lights on all day)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Panda cories are more susceptible to stress as they come from a more cleaner and cooler water environment. they have armour plates and not scales so can be easily affected by changing water parameters.

check your GH?

First thing I notice is your pH and temperature are in the higher range (extreme higher range) of the panda's. Because they're more sensitive than most corydoras, there's a high chance that that's the reason which is giving them the stress.

Hope you can extract some of the info to help the cause of your dropsy/fin rot issues.

should you require additional information, you can visit the following links to better understand and learn about the panda corydora more:
Corydoras panda • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish
Corydoras panda - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Panda Cory (Corydoras panda) - Seriously Fish


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Be aware medication does cause alot of stress and lowers your fishes immune system. Treating my Heckelii with Levisimole HCl spelled the end for him, half a dozen of different diseases happened because of his lowered immune system. Make sure you treat only once you know exactly what the problem is and not just throw random meds in hoping to cure it.


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> check your GH?
> 
> First thing I notice is your pH and temperature are in the higher range (extreme higher range) of the panda's. Because they're more sensitive than most corydoras, there's a high chance that that's the reason which is giving them the stress.
> 
> Hope you can extract some of the info to help the cause of your dropsy/fin rot issues.


I just tested GH and it is 5 drops before the tests turns green, which should be ~75ppm or 5dGH (I use Equilibrium). KH took 6 drops so 100ppm or 6dKH

PH is a little high as I've had my CO2 turned down while treating the tank which has the PH sitting a little higher. I think I need to start adding some Seachem Acid buffer in with the Alkaline buffer to drop the PH closer to 7.2 (with co2 off) so it drops to 7.0 with CO2.

I didn't realize my temp and ph was that much on the high side for them. I've had panda corys in a 10g tank that was over 7.5ph and around 77F for a year with no signs of any issues. I will slowly drop the temp a bit over the next few days and will adjust the PH slowly.

Momobobo: I'm trying my best to not just throw everything in the tank without consideration. Problem started after one Panda Cory had popeye symptoms and looked bloated which I was told was very likely to be a bacterial infection. I went with Maracyn Plus as it was said to target gram negative and positive bacteria. This seemed to make everyone more active and they were eating much more, after finishing the treatment and doing a water change on day 7 (20 gallons out of 55), it was the next day or so I started noticing the fins becoming white and one looks like it had almost a growth, but it looks like it just may be some of the armour on the one standing up.

I'm now doing a treatment with both Maracyn 1 & 2 as I've been told and read it is best to do both at once. I am still convinced it is a bacterial infection.

guppies and other fish all seem to have no issues.


----------



## nitroburn (Jan 4, 2011)

Sadly one has died overnight. I can only hope the rest don't get worse before getting better.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, good luck with the treatment man.


----------

